# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ العلامة الزاهد فهد الحمين رحمه الله

## الباحث المستفيد

هذه ترجمة الشيخ العلامة الزاهد فهد الحمين رحمه الله كتبها احد تلاميذه وقد طلب عدم ذكر اسمه
أسأل الله ان ينفع بها وان يغفر للشيخ ولكاتبها وناشرها وقارئها
اللهم آمين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ترجمة الشيخ العلامة 


فهـد بن حميّن الفهـد
( رحمه الله )

(1349هـ ـ 1428هـ )

كتبها أحد تلاميذه











بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

	الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .. وبعـد : 
	فهذه ورقات تحكي بعض من حياة شيخنا العلامة الشيخ / فهد بن حميّن الفهد ـ رحمه الله ووالدي رحمة واسعة آمين . 
	هو الشيخ الزاهد العلامة فهد بن حميّن بن حمد بن فهد بن عثمان بن حمد بن علي بن فرهود بن صالح وينتهي نسبه إلى الأساعدة من الروقة من قبيلة عتيبة . 
	ولد الشيخ رحمه الله في قرية القوير إحدى قرى منطقة الزلفي وذلك سنة 1349هـ ، وكان رحمه الله منذ صغره حُبب إليه العلم وأهله حيث أخبرني رحمه الله أنه حبب إليه العلم وهو في الخامسة عشرة من عمره وقال أتيت إلى الرياض من الزلفي ليس لي همّ إلا العلم . 
	وكانت عاصمة نجد حفظها الله من شرور الدنيا وأهواء المضلين مناخ لأهل العلم وطلابه حيث كانت تزخر بكثير من العلماء وعلى رأسهم الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله ، وقد كان مقصد شيخنا فذهب إليه بعد أن صلّى الجمعة معه وذلك عام 1368هـ وقال يا شيخ محمد أنا فهد بن حميّن الفهد أتيت من الزلفي أريد أن أقرأ عليكم وأستفيد من علمكم فقال له الشيخ محمد هل حفظت القرآن فقال الشيخ فهد حفظت جزء منه فقال الشيخ احفظ القرآن وإذا حفظته فتعال اقرأ . 
	فخرج الشيخ فهد من المسجد وبعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الجمعة ذهب إلى الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم الفرضي المشهور رحمه الله رحمة واسعة فقال له الشيخ فهد أريد أن أقرأ عليكم يا شيخ عبد اللطيف فقال الشيخ عبد اللطيف هل حفظت القرآن يا فهد فقلت جزءاً منه يا شيخ فقال احفظ القرآن ، فقال الشيخ فهد فعلمت أن حفظ القرآن لازم . 
	ويقول الشيخ فهد وكان الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمهما الله لا يقرأ عليه إلا حافظ للقرآن . 
	وبعد ذلك ذهبت إلى مسجد بن مفيريج وجلست فيه وكان لي مسكناً في الليل والنهار ومكثت ستة أشهر حتى حفظت القرآن ثم مكثت ستة أشهر أخرى أراجع وأثبت الحفظ حيث كنت أقرأ كل يوم من حفظي عن ظهر قلب خمسة عشر جزءاً وأختم كل يومين ختمة مدة ستة أشهر ثم بعدها ذهبت إلى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله وأخبرته أنني أتممت حفظ القرآن ثم قال لي الآن يا فهد اقرأ كيفما شئت . 
	ومن نوادر الشيخ التي أخبرني بها أنه قال حفظت سورة الأعراف كاملة من بعد صلاة العصر فحينما أذن المغرب فإذا أنا عند آخر آية من السورة نفسها وكان في وقت الصيف حيث كان العصر طويلاً ولم أكن أحفظ هذه السورة من قبل. 

ـ محفوظات الشيخ رحمه الله : 
1.	القرآن الكريم . 
2.	كتاب التوحيد . 
3.	العقيدة الواسطية . 
4.	ثلاثة الأصول . 
5.	القواعد الأربع . 
6.	كشف الشبهات . 
7.	زاد المستقنع . 
8.	بلوغ المرام . 
9.	عمدة الأحكام . 
10.	ألفية بن مالك . 

مقروءاته على شيخه محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله : 
1.	الاختيارات الفقهية لشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية . 
2.	الأحكام السلطانية . 
3.	زاد المستقنع مع شرحه الروض المربع . 
4.	بلوغ المرام . 
5.	عمدة الأحكام . 
6.	ألفية بن مالك . 
وغيرها من الكتب . 

	وكذلك قرأ على الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم رحمه الله : 
1.	ثلاثة الأصول . 
2.	الأجروميه . 

ـ مشائخه رحمهم الله جميعاً : 
1ـ الشيخ الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم وهو أكبر أشياخه وقد لازمه من سنة 1368هـ حتى وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله سنة 1389هـ . 
2ـ العلامة الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله . 
3ـ الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله وقد بدأ القراءة عليه سنة 1373هـ حتى وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله سنة 1420هـ . 

ومما قرأ على الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله-: 
1.	إعلام الموقعين . 
2.	موطأ الإمام مالك . 
3.	كتاب الاستقامة لشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية . 
4.	نخبة الفكر لابن حجر . 
5.	إغاثة اللهفان وهو آخر كتاب قرأه عليه . 
6.	كما قرأ عليه في الفرائض . 
7.	صحيح بن حبان . 
وغيرها من الكتب المختصرة والمطوّله . 
	وكان يحب الشيخ عبد العزيز ويثني عليه ثناءً كثيراً ويدعوا له في كثير من الأوقات قبل وفاته وبعدها . 

4ـ العلامة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله وقرأ عليه في التفسير وأصول الفقه . 
5ـ الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم رحمه الله قرأ عليه زاد المستقنع . 
	وكان الشيخ فهد رحمه الله يثني على الشيخ عبد الرحمن ثناءً عظيماً . 
6ـ الشيخ العلامة عبد الرازق عفيفي وقرأ عليه في التفسير . 
7ـ الشيخ العلامة إسماعيل الأنصاري وقرأ عليه في التفسير والحديث . 
8ـ الشيخ حماد الأنصاري . 
9ـ الشيخ إبراهيم بن سليمان وقرأ عليه في اللغة والفرائض . 
10ـ الشيخ سعود بن محمد بن رشود وقرأ عليه كتاب إبطال التنديد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ حمد بن عتيق . 
 وقدكان له رحمه الله تعالى علاقة أخوية علمية مع الأمير محمد بن عبد العزيز (المطوع) رحمه الله تعالى وكان لهما لقاء يومياً بعد صلاة الظهر لمدة نصف ساعة أو تزيد واستمر لأكثر من ثلاثين سنة يقرأون فيها أمهات الكتب وإذا احتاج المقام إلى الشرح والتعليق يقوم الشيخ فهد رحمه الله بذلك وكان الشيخ فهد رحمه الله هو الذي يقرأ ويتولى الشرح بنفسه ومن ضمن الكتب التي قرأها الشيخ فهد في ذلك المجلس : 
أ ـ تفسير بن جرير الطبري . 
ب ـ تفسير بن كثير . 
ج ـ صحيح البخاري . 
د ـ صحيح مسلم . 
هـ ـ سنن الترمذي . 
و ـ سنن أبي داود . 
ز ـ سنن النسائي . 
ح ـ سنن بن ماجه . 
ط ـ مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل . 
وبعض هذه الكتب قرئت أكثر من مرة كتفسير الطبري رحمهم الله أجمعين.

ـ لطائف من سيرة الشيخ فهد رحمه الله : 
1ـ كان رحمه الله تعالى يقرأ في اليوم والليلة خمسة أجزاء ويختم كل ستة أيام أو سبعة . 
2ـ كان رحمه الله تعالى من أهل قيام الليل حيث كان يقوم عند الساعة الثانية ليلاً صيفاً كان أو شتاءً . 
3ـ كان يذهب إلى المسجد ليوم الجمعة عند الساعة التاسعة صباحاً . 
4ـ كان رحمه الله تعالى يذهب إلى المسجد كل يوم ويجلس في المسجد من بعد صلاة العصر حتى يصلي العشاء ومكث على هذا الحال لأكثر من عشرين سنة . 
5ـ كان رحمه الله تعالى محباً وشغوفاً بكتب شيخ الإسلام بن تيميه وتلميذه بن القيم ويوصي بها وبقراءتها ويقول إنها بالنسبة للمؤلفات الأخرى مثل حليب الناقة البكر . 
6ـ آخر أيام حياته وقبل موته بشهرين استوصيته وقلت له من توصيني بالأخذ من علمه وفتواه من العلماء المعاصرين فقال الذي أوصيك به وتبرأ به ذمتي الشيخ المفتي عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ والشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان. 
7ـ كان يقول رحمه الله تعالى طالب العلم الذي لم يحفظ القرآن كالمرء الذي يمشي برجل واحدة . 
8ـ كان رحمه الله تعالى شديداً على أهل البدع والأهواء وكنّا يوماً في الدرس في منزله فجاءه رجل يستأذن الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى في القراءة عليه وأثناء الدرس سأل هذا الرجل عن جماعة التبليغ أعاذ الله المسلمين من شرورها وبدعها فقال له الشيخ أنت تمشي معهم فقال الرجل لا فقال الشيخ إذا كنت تمشي معهم أو يأتونك فلا تحضر عندي ومجلسي يتعذرك . 
9ـ وسألته مرة عن جماعة التبليغ وهل هناك فرق بين التبليغيين الذين في الداخل عن التبليغيين الذين في الخارج فقال : الذين في الخارج مشركين عباد قبور وصوفية والذين في الداخل مبتدعة نعوذ بالله من الأهواء المُضِلَّة . 
10ـ ومرة أخبرني أنه ذهب إليهم في مكان اجتماعهم في حي الشفا وأنكر عليهم إنكاراً شديداً وخرج وأثناء خروجه واجه عند الباب رجل خارج إليهم من دولة الكويت فقال للشيخ أنت من الأحباب فقال الشيخ أعوذ بالله أن أكون منهم وأنت من أين أتيت ؟ فقال أتيت من الكويت خارج في سبيل الله فقال له الشيخ اتق الله واترك هذه الجماعة الضالة وما زال به حتى تركهم ورجع إلى بلاده . 

11ـ  أتاه أحد الضالين وقد جمع إستداركات كثيرة على كتاب الروض المربع وكان الشيخ رحمه الله يعرف عنه أنه صاحب هوى ومبتدع فنهره الشيخ وطرده من بيته فرحمه الله ما أشدّه على المبتدعة الضلاّل . 
12_ وأخبرني رحمه الله أنه جاء إليه أحد الشباب وكان الشيخ لا يرتاح له لتفرّسٍ تفرًسه الشيخ فيه وكان كما تفرّس الشيخ رحمه الله حيث كان يعتقد اعتقاد الخوارج ويدعوا له ويوالي ويعادي من أجله فقال للشيخ يا شيخ فهد أسلم عليك أنا ماشي للعراق فقال له الشيخ اذهب الله يجعلها مقبرة لك ولمن يعتقد اعتقادك ونهره أشد النهر . 
13ـ ومرة سألته عن صفات الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب من السبعين ألف فقال لي الله المستعان الله المستعان الله يُميتنا على الإسلام وأين نحن من هؤلاء . 
14ـ وكان رحمه الله تعالى كثيراً ما يدعو لولاة الأمر بالبطانة الصالحة والعمل الصالح وأن يُعينهم على ما احتملوا من الولاية . 
15ـ وسألته عن التصوير والفتاوى العصرية فيه فقال التصوير حرام وكبيرة من كبائر الذنوب وإن أفتى من أفتى والحق واضح لا لبس فيه والله المستعان . 
16ـ كان رحمه الله تعالى يوصي وصاية عظيمة في كتاب الله ويقول القرآن ما يترك قارئه في الدنيا ولا في القبر ولا في الحشر ولا يزال بصاحبه حتى يدخله الجنة وكان يقول يا ولدي صاحب القرآن فإنه نعم الصاحب . 
17ـ كان رحمه الله تعالى يثني على سماحة المفتي الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ ويقول أعرفه صاحب قرآن كثيرة التلاوة له . 
18ـ ومرة قال ونحن في الدرس الشيطان يتغذى على المعاصي فالمؤمن شيطانه هزيل والفاسق شيطانه سمين وقوي ولذلك تكثر معاصي أهل الغفلة . 

ـ الكتب التي قٌرئت على الشيخ رحمه الله في منزله وفي المسجد أيضاً : 
1ـ كتاب التوحيد . 
2ـ ثلاثة الأصول . 
3ـ كشف الشبهات . 
4ـ القواعد الأربع . 
5ـ فتح المجيد . 
6ـ تيسير العزيز الحميد شرح كتاب التوحيد . 
7ـ الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية . 
8ـ تفسير بن كثير . 
9ـ فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري . 
10ـ مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه . 
11ـ بلوغ المرام . 
12ـ عمدة الأحكام . 
13ـ العدة شرح العمدة . 
14ـ المنتقى لمجد الدين الحراني . 
15ـ سنن الترمذي . 
16ـ زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد . 
17ـ الروض المربع شرح زاد المستقنع . 
18ـ آداب المشي إلى الصلاة .
19ـ دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب . 
20ـ أخصر المختصرات . 
21ـ زاد المستقنع . 
22ـ العقيدة الواسطية . 
	وغيرها مما لا يحضرني الآن . 
وقد تتلمذ على الشيخ رحمه الله جمع من اهل العلم وطلبته بالقراءة عليه في المسجد او البيت او عندما كان في الجامعة.
ـ وفــاته : 
	قبل موته رحمه الله تعالى بثلاثة أشهر أصابه مرض شديد تألم منه الشيخ ألماً عظيماً فكان رحمه الله أنموذج الصابر المحتسب وكان يكره الذهاب للمستشفى ويضيق صدره إذا أخبروه أنهم سيذهبون به إلى المستشفى ، وفي يوم الثلاثاء عند الساعة الثانية عشرة والنصف ظهراً ودع الشيخ الدنيا التي طالما حذرنا منها وأنها دار الغرور ودّعها بابتسامة رآها أحد أبناءه كما أخبرني بذلك .. فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجعل مثواه الجنة العليه والفردوس الأعلى منها آمين . 
	وقد رأى فيه أحد المشايخ رؤيا بعد موته حيث رآه في مجلس الدرس الذين كان يدرس فيه وحوله تلاميذه والشيخ يشرح لهم يقول فأقبلت على الشيخ ونظر إليّ وقال من قال لك إني ميت . ويرجى له إجراء عمله بعد موته . 
أسأل الله أن يغفر لوالديّ وشيخنا وعموم المسلمين هو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . 

كتبـــــــه
أحد تلاميذ الشيخ
غفر الله له ولوالديه ومشايخه
((منقول))

----------


## آل عامر

غفر الله للشيخ فهد ، ولك أخي الباحث ،ولمن كتب هذه الترجمه

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------

